# Bison hunt



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

I'm sure a Crowe warrior is rolling over in his grave ...

White hunters decimated the free roaming herds ; that is why the only way to "hunt" them is in pens. They were never much of a challenge for a repeating rifle were they? Some things don't change....

Now, I bite my tongue....


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Animal Activists have always been a pain in my hide! I worked in cardiac animal research laboratories for years and walked through picket lines on several occasions to help develop techniques that could increase their very life expectancy. I grew up eating meat, owning animals for pets, hunting and fishing.... all of which have been challenged by these extremists. The Bison in the field could easily be cattle, sheep, pigs, horses or dogs and it wouldnt make any difference to them. "A pig, is a horse, is a cat, is a dog, is a boy!" THAT is what they believe. Anyone with brains who is informed of what they stand for will most likely choose our side! We should not spend time being critical of eachother or any use of our animal population. It would be better to unite and inform others exactly what it means to be involved in asinine organizations such as PETA! <----<<<


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Ken, you can't please every one. So you have to follow your moral compass and make decisions accordingly.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

I guess I shouldn't have posted the picture with the rest of the herd in the background, and maybe some people wouldn't have gone :yikes: 

Actually, that first pictues was rushed intentionally for that reason- to get them in the background. Most of the animals were together in the herd, and after the shot, they headed for the back woods. They didn't make a stampede, but also didn't wait around before getting out of there. By the time we took more pictures a few minutes later, they were gone. So, any future problems with this should be discussed with the lead cow in the herd. She will probably be as attentive. 

The intent of this whole thing was to get the animal, and that was done. I could have driven out west, hunted the same way on a ranch, and spent my money out there. Instead, I chose to keep the money here in Michigan.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Ken. Great hunt and photos. Joe, I agree completly. For you guys complaining about canned hunts, go to the post "how I feel about canned hunts" and post there.


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

Bwana said:


> Ken, you can't please every one. So you have to follow your moral compass and make decisions accordingly.


 Hey Ken, Who cares what other people think is the best way to put it. If you'd like I will leave the address where you can mail me some bison steaks.  Ill let the rest of the guys here no how they were :lol:


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

Where in Michigan was this taken, I have wanted to take one with a bow from horseback, PM me if you would rather keep it low key.


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

i have to weigh in here. First of all, Ken....nice prize. i wish i had the time and moneys to do that but i am saving for an Alaskan hunt in 2 or 3 years. other than the modern transportation to get there, i will be "roughing" it by myself for 10 days. why, you ask?? because that's the way i want to do it. just as that was the way you wanted to do it. Second, lighten up everybody. i'm almost sure that everyone of us has done something whether it be while hunting or fishing that ken would disagree with. but, he was bold enough and proud enough to post it here. this sight has the least amount of bashing and whining of any other. let's not change that. just say "that's nice" and let it go. if you go to your favorite steakhouse and hate to have a blood rare steak, what do you do?? answer: don't order it that way, stupid.  

my 2 C


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey Ken, Ken I have to say is that a Dodge you have parked there? I don't think its right Ken that you used that Dodge because it should have been a Ford. Ken is that a Weatherby that you used? It should have been a savage. Ken I dont like the amount of snow on the ground, it should have been deeper. Ken I can't believe you let those guys smoke Merrits when they should have been smoking Marlboros. What were you thinking man? Ken why did you shoot that one? The 2 way back in the herd were bigger and is what I would have shot. Ken whats up with those glasses? You should have had contacts, any hunter knows that. Whats up with the camo? You should have had white camo. Don't mind me Ken I have a tendency when I have nothing good to say, to not be able to, not comment. Its, its todays world Ken, I just feel that I know what the world is all about and you should have done as I would have. Ken you can still redeem yourself in my eyes. Thats right Ken I am giving you another chance. Now before you go and cook and eat any of that meat which I know you won't do to my liking, you should send it to me so I can properly cook and eat it.  :lol:


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Ray,

Now that was classic post   :lol:

That quote reminded me of another one:

"Never try to teach a pig to sing, it just wastes your time, and annoyes the pig!"


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Holy Wah dats a bunch of bison!
Did you have prior experience cutting up animals that big?
I've been doing my own deer forever but think that would be a huge task for me to do on my own. Did you have some help?
The last time I had buffalo was when I had the family out west in 91. We stopped at a little packing house in the middle of nowhere and they were in the middle of cutting one up. I asked for a couple large steaks and I ended up with enough to feed five for two days.
Congrats on your catch.


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

Ken said:


> Ray,
> 
> Now that was classic post   :lol:
> 
> ...



Was that a Slam on Pigs. :lol:


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

OK, Let me get this straight. Since I am going on a buffalo hunt next month in South Dakota, I just want to know the exceptable buffalo hunting methods. 1. I must delete any other animals that may show up in the photos. 2. I must lie and say it was harvested in the mountains of British Columbia. 3.I should not mention that it will be taken by a female with a bow. 4. I must not congratulate Ken on his animal, for fear I may be brow beat by those that do not agree. 5. I must not tell Ken " I like my steaks RARE" and my bbq ribs with a little Jack in the sauce!!!!!!!!! 

This is a very nice site to learn from, my wish in life is that all hunters unite and focus on the real threat to our way of life.:sad: 

Ken if it was a hunt to you, it was a hunt to me.
Happy Hunting to all, 
Susan


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

honest i wont argue with yah susan about it but i like more jack daniels in the glass than on my food!


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

How Blonde of me! Everyone knows to not discuss: politics, religion, hunting preferences and how to mix the Jack!!


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

what did you say bbq at your palce or mine after that hunt! ill supply the grill and jack


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

phenix said:


> OK, Let me get this straight. Since I am going on a buffalo hunt next month in South Dakota, I just want to know the exceptable buffalo hunting methods. 1. I must delete any other animals that may show up in the photos. 2. I must lie and say it was harvested in the mountains of British Columbia. 3.I should not mention that it will be taken by a female with a bow. 4. I must not congratulate Ken on his animal, for fear I may be brow beat by those that do not agree. 5. I must not tell Ken " I like my steaks RARE" and my bbq ribs with a little Jack in the sauce!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is a very nice site to learn from, my wish in life is that all hunters unite and focus on the real threat to our way of life.:sad:
> 
> ...


Attitude...I like that. Do you have plans for Friday? You could show me some bow hunting techniques :mischeif:


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

What's the saying about one in the hand is worth two in the bush? Since we all know that Ken has buff ribs, I think you should use your police connections :16suspect to track down an address for him and all of us invite ourselves to a BBQ at his place  instead of assuming I can shoot accurately enough to bag a buff myself.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Your right! 

Ken, step away from the table, place your hands in the air and walk out slowly. any quick movements and i will take the needed actions to prevent you from hiding the ribs and not sharing will be taken as a act of non compliance and then you be maced, tased, and then abused by being hog tied in your own kitchen while we eat your buffalo and drink your jack, and abuse you with bbq tongs! :Modified_ :Modified_  so it would be in your best interest just to tell us now!


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Let's try to keep the following in mind when we think of Ken's post.


Ken didn't have to show us his pictures or even tell us about his bison.
We learned more from Ken's post than if he had not shared with us.
We are not obligated to agree with Ken or support what he does.
Ranch hunting is not illegal and no one was hurt, but someone had fun.
Ken put at least $1200 into the Michigan economy instead of elsewhere.
Ken told the truth about what he did and didn't try to hide anything.
Ken didn't ask for your stamp of approval. He was just sharing.
This site is for sharing ideas and info, not for getting approval.
Ken got 585 lbs of meat. At $3+ per pound, he made economic sense.
I'm not a ranch hunter, but I'm not against it, either.
I might even try ranch hunting if it were not so expensive.
The bison weren't truly wild, but we have no wild bison here, anyway.
This country is great because we hunt or shoot any legal way we want.
Michigan is great because so many of us care about hunting and shooting.
Let's use this site to share, not to tear each other down.
Anti-hunters don't care ranch or woods. Just don't hunt!
If you give Ken a hard time, he may stop sharing info with us.
I don't know Ken, but I know he loves the outdoors, guns, and game.
We need more honest people who love outdoors, guns, and game.
Less time arguing means more time for comraderie.
Raising bison to kill and eat is no different from farm-raising beef.
I would raise and kill my own meat if I had the time and space required.


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

Like I said, We all know that KEN has steak, I have not yet hunted and killed a buffalo. We should focus on finding the freezer that Ken is hiding the already proccessed buffalo steak. Once my hunt is successful, then and only then will we deal in said steaks I may have in my possession.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Thunderhead said:


> ...but I'm from the other side of the tracks.
> Even now, my motto is " maximum utilization of resourses available. "
> 
> I've had the venison I've killed get us thru a tough winter more than once. Nothing fancy here. Just the basics. ...


I can relate. I've never starved, but never been anywhere close to rich either. I don't know what side of the tracks that makes me. I guess I'm just an average guy. Your motto "maximum utilization of resourses available" is also my motto. It summarizes how I like to do things. Sure, I slip up every now and then because I'm human. The point is I love simplification and maximum use of available resources. I was taught to do the best you can with what you have. Even though I'm better off now than I have ever been, that motto keeps me grounded and focused. Even though I could buy a Hummer and an ATV, I realize that I don't need those things and the money is better used for other things that improve my family's standard of living as well as paying for more hunting trips  . I hunt out of a minivan and all my gear fits into the back. I have an old truck (1985) in case I need to pull my old RV (1977).


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

As a former vegetarian, anti-hunter and HSUS member, allow me to remind you that none of our "standards" matter. We are all barbarians to the antis.

Jeez, guys, can I at least fly my bird during that primitive season?

Banditto, 
Man, you have got to get your priorities straight. Sipping brandy and watching football would be way down my list of things to do in front of the fire on a buffalo rug! :yikes:


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Hawker said:


> Banditto,
> Man, you have got to get your priorities straight. Sipping brandy and watching football would be way down my list of things to do in front of the fire on a buffalo rug! :yikes:


whew! is it getting HOT in here! :evil: :gaga: :help:


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Well i see what i will be doing in the morning :SHOCKED:


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Ken, how pissy would everyone be if you showed em a picture like this, with the fence.? btw, nice job.
This bad boy guards one of our secret duck hunting holes.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Do you actually go in there to duck hunt? I don't think #5 steel shot would do much if he put you on his hit list. Those old boys can develop an attitude espcially if they have been kicked out of the herd by the younger bulls.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Hawker said:


> As a former vegetarian, anti-hunter and HSUS member, allow me to remind you that none of our "standards" matter. We are all barbarians to the antis.
> 
> Jeez, guys, can I at least fly my bird during that primitive season?
> 
> ...


Hawker, welcome to the world of normal people. It's nice to have a piece of steak or bowl of chili every now and then, isn't it? I was thinking the same thing about the buffalo rug, but I didn't want to say it. That rug really should be put to more basic uses. 
For a primitive season, the hawk is probably ok. I like to watch 'em work. All of the other rules still apply.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

That picture of the bull reminds me of the time my buddy and I got permission to bow hunt some farmland in the thumb. There was a pasture with several cows and a testosterone-overdosed bull. As we walked out to our stands, the bull took notice of us and began walking in our direction. He came within about 30 yards and I could see murder in his eyes. The expression on his face made it plain that he wasn't joking around. We looked at each other, nocked some arrows, and started to walk backwards looking for somewhere to run. This was a wide open field with nowhere to run. After we backed up a while, the bull stopped following us. If he had charged us, we would probably not be here today. I guess we could have tried to arrow the bull and repay the farmer if we survive. I don't know how much a stud bull costs, but we would have to pay up. I think about that everytime I see a bull. I think even if we had put an arrow in the bull, he would still have more than enough strength to kill both of us. That experience taught me to respect all animals. Not being a farm boy, I didn't know the farm bull would feel threatened by us just walking across the pasture. I think he saw us as a threat because he was protective of his cows. Maybe he thought we wanted to mount one of them? NOT! Just a funny story I wanted to pass along. The story is only funny because the bull didn't charge. I can laugh now, but I sure as heck wasn't laughing then. :yikes:


----------



## xringer223 (Oct 10, 2002)

Congrats Ken,
All I can say is that looks delicious.


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

It too, reminds me of a time. I was 13 and in Oklahoma, My brother took me to a wildlife refuge to take some pictures. We would drive a little spot animals and get out and photo them. When we got to the Buffalo,My brother warned me how mean they can be. He told me not to get too close. He stayed in the truck and I went to get my pictures. When I got closer than I should have, the bull charged me. All I could hear was my brother hollering run and as I reach the truck I could see my brother motioning for me to jump in the bed of the truck. I did and that bull had chase me all the way. I still can't believe that I moved that fast. the bull still continued his chase as my brother sped away. I wasn't even within 75 yards of him either. They are very aggressive. So since I didn't listen to my brother then, I got the crazy idea to go to SD and spot and staulk one with a bow. DUH. I will never learn. When I seen the big guy in the photo, he reminded me of that bull in Oklahoma.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Looking at the herd in the background -really looked like a "gimmie"- I do not want to sound negative however I could not put the head on my wall and consider it a trophy. Let's face it a " canned " hunt is a guaranteed kill. As for the pic with the meat in truck bed I'll bet that will be some great eating.
EDW


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

what herd? what background? what picture? :lol: :lol:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice hunt Ken!
Enjoy those 100's of pounds of fine eating too.
Bison were never too hard to get close to or hunt.
10's of 1000s were run off cliffs by Natives and even back then much of the meat and hides went to waste. I'm happy Ken was able to use all of his kill.

To compare one method of hunting or one animal to another is pointless.
Frog hunting a small pond or duck hunting a lake are two different types of hunting.
200 acres is more land than many people I know can even walk in one day.
People hunt 10 acres in the suburbs for deer, is that bad?
Hunters are locked out of lands by deer hunters fearing a spooked deer herd, is this so the deer will be easier to kill?
Ken could have been charged by the bull and even killed, would that make it more sporting?
Want adventure? those of you who posted so many negative posts? Lets go in the woods this june for three days, take nothing but a knife and live off the land.
I for one would hunt a buffalo on 200 acres and be more than happy with the hunt, the hide and the many other animal parts I could put to good use as they were 10,00 years ago.
Hunters are in part responsible for the continuing success of the Bison today in America.
More game farms equal a larger gene pool and guard against the remaining herds being wiped out by any major outbreaks which may affect entire herds.
Good pics Ken


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice Bison! It's good to see hunters taking these animals , it helps pay for the re-population of this great animal. We all know the anti's would not help pay for it. Also it's good that this animal got the chance to reach maturity before it's taken and utilized, that in itself makes it a trophy. 
congrats Ken-


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

trout said:


> ...Want adventure? ...Lets go in the woods this june for three days, take nothing but a knife and live off the land.


Trout: Your idea got me to thinking about which knife I would take for such an adventure. I think maybe my Buck 120 or Schrade Elk Hunter. No, my Gerber Multi-Tool. This is hard!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Three days, who needs a knife, just take a lawn chair and some off :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Posted by TROUT-
Want adventure? those of you who posted so many negative posts? Lets go in the woods this june for three days, take nothing but a knife and live off the land.


WHAT are you talking about? What does this have to do with shooting a penned animal  

AW


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Congratulations Ken, you got a chance to see how your rifle would preform on a big game animal and you got a good deal of meat for the table.

About 14 years ago I got invited to shoot a buffalo in Traverse City for $100.00. My friend said we had to stalk them in a fenced in area of about 100 acres. We got to keep the skull and the hide, but the farmer kept the meat. What do you want for a hundred bucks. Lol

Anyway when we got there, the buffalo were in a big pen. The two guys I went with shot theirs and after watching them try to herd the buffalo out of the way so they could shoot the one they wanted, I decided not to do it. It was no challenge nor did I think it was sporting.

My friend reasoned that the guy who raised them was going to kill them anyway and it was an opportunity to see what a broad head would do to a big game animal and we got to keep the hide as an additional benefit.. I thought about it and decided he was right and made a 10 yard pass through in his heart. The animal went down in about 10 seconds. The other bulls smelled the blood and attacked the animal I shot before he was dead. It was very interesting.

I doubt that I will ever shoot another buffalo, but it was an interesting experience and I am glad that I did it. It was a quick and humane kill something all hunters want even if the animal in question just stands there looking stupid. Lets face it, every animal we kill isnt a whitetail.

We all have a choice of what to hunt, and if it is legal it is ethical. If you dont think it is sporting, thats fine, but dont infer the other guy did something wrong because you wouldnt do it.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Ken, check out www.foodnetwork.com they have bison recipes. The first battle of Iron Chef America was on last Friday night and the secret ingredient was bison!! Sure did some yummy looking stuff with the ribs, loin, and steaks! If you cant eat all of the meat that you have, let me know and I will do what I can to help out


----------

